# Cheap Long Term Rental In Fuengirola area??



## christof

Anyone know of any cheap long term rentals in the costa del sol?? preferably in the Fuengirola area but just outsidse will be fine


----------



## zenkarma

christof said:


> Anyone know of any cheap long term rentals in the costa del sol?? preferably in the Fuengirola area but just outsidse will be fine


How do you define 'cheap'?

The best you're likely to get is a studio apartment/1 bed flat for around €200 a month plus bills if you're prepared to be patient and haggle a lot.

There's plenty of property available for long term rent in Spain at the moment so there's a wide choice. If you want it cheap you'll have to be open minded on where you live, be patient about finding somewhere and haggle like hell on the price. 

I'd take the listed monthly rental prices with a pinch of salt as it's a buyers market and many landlords looking to rent long term will more than likely accept lowered monthly rent than have the property empty.

Make sure you have a good read through all the do's and don'ts on renting in Spain though and know what your legal obligations are.


----------



## christof

That's very helpful.. Thankyou


----------



## Minnietheminx

If you can rent direct from the owner as opposed to going through an agency, you'll generally pay quite a bit less, but even some agencies have got some really reasonably priced apartments on their books at the moment.

If you haven't already, try putting 'cheap long term rental in fuengirola' into your search bar, and you'll get a list of stuff to look at. 

Some of the websites aren't too well organised, ie; the apartments aren't listed in any particular order, and properties of very differing prices are all mixed up together, so you need to plough through the whole lot to see everything in your price range.

Failing that, asking around and just putting the word out that you're on the lookout should bear some fruit. It might take some time, but I'm pretty sure you'll find something to suit.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## thrax

Try this link:

Fuengirola Apartments to let, Malaga Fuengirola Apartments long term let |


----------



## zenkarma

thrax said:


> Try this link:
> 
> Fuengirola Apartments to let, Malaga Fuengirola Apartments long term let |


Useful, but crazy prices.

Who's going to pay €425 a month for 1 bedroom 45 square metre apartment that actually isn't even that nice? Lime green Kitchen? Part furnished?

Barking mad some of these people.

Fuengirola apartment to let | Fuengirola apartment long term let | REF: R1941594


----------



## brocher

425€ for 1 bed in that area is probably about right. Nearer Marbella/ Estapona you'd be looking nearer 600€ for the same thing, including the lime green walls and free throws to hide the disgusting sofa!


----------



## christof

zenkarma said:


> Useful, but crazy prices.
> 
> Who's going to pay €425 a month for 1 bedroom 45 square metre apartment that actually isn't even that nice? Lime green Kitchen? Part furnished?
> 
> Barking mad some of these people.
> 
> Fuengirola apartment to let | Fuengirola apartment long term let | REF: R1941594


Ok cool bit do you guys know of anywhere cheaper?


----------



## thrax

Don't forget you can haggle!! But the best way will always be with your feet on the ground and finding somewhere either directly with an owner or through someone else. Agent's prices will, most of the time be higher. What exactly are you prepared to live in??


----------



## Sirtravelot

Try idealista and fotocasa.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> Try idealista and fotocasa.


or any of the several links in the 'renting in Spain' section of the FAQs thread above


----------



## zenkarma

christof said:


> Ok cool bit do you guys know of anywhere cheaper?


There's lot's of places that will be a lot cheaper than in the middle of Fuengirola. 

The example I posted was just one which I felt was stupidly overpriced for what it was and in comparison to others in the same area. I suspect it was that high for the simple reason you had access to an apartment block pool which from my own experience (we have two in the apartment block I'm in) can be expensive to run. The Comunidad of owners who manage the running costs of the apartment block will simply pass that pool running cost onto the apartment owners, hence the overall higher cost of that apartment compared to others without pool access.

For someone like yourself who is looking for the best value for money you can find, I don't think having pool access would be a priority! Nice, but not really essential.

There's no easy answer to this. You simply have to do the hard slog of looking through countless property rental sites to get a feel for the kind of prices being asked, in the areas you're interested in for the kind of properties you like. 

If you can't find an apartment within Fuengirola within your budget, look outside Fuengirola in nearby towns and villages.

The cheapest you're likely to get in Fuengirola looks to be about €325 a month for a studio, but about 5 km outside there's a studio at €260 a month -

Studio for Rent - Long Term in Mijas Costa (Ref: 2096659) €260

You pays yer money you takes yer choice.


----------

